# Breeder info: Salty Dogs Goldens in ME



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd be hard pressed to imagine even with tons of help any breeder doing a nice job on 10 litters the first half of this year... and the dogs she's breeding do not have the minimal 4 core clearances Goldens should have to be a part of a breeding program. Stud dog for many of the litters https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1799092 inadequate cardiac clearance, out of date eyes, no elbow clearance in the US OFA is it for elbows)...
Sadie Mae- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1928814 inadequate cardiac, out of date eyes, one parent w no clearances at all, Lucy- no ofa record at all- they claim they have PH but that's just one piece if they actually do...
They state on k9data that Bosun 'should' have an OFA page, since they list #'s for heart (inadequate) and eyes (out of date) but he has nothing on OFA. SALTY DOGS & CIARFELLAS BOSUNS TRANS ATLANTIC JOURNEY is the reason why there's nothing linking on OFA to k9data. They have his name wrong on OFA. Who doesn't know their own dog's name?
Same w Trawler. I don't have time to go through all the 10 litters they have on the ground but I do not expect the rest of them to be any less inadequate either.
I would keep looking.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden Retrievers have health issues. Breeders need to be going above and beyond to try to reduce the number of possible problems they produce. The Core 4 are just that- the core.. not all one can do by any means, but a bare minimum. 

Ten litters just says a moneymaking 'job' as she calls it somewhere.. a job she likes doing. It's not a love for the breed or preserving health one might have to be cranking out puppies every week. And on one page it says something like 'our dogs are health checked' and that is there to convince puppy buyers they are a safe bet. They are not imo.


----------



## Reeskim (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you SO much for taking the time to reply back and tell me about your thoughts with this breeder. After reading your post I contacted the breeder and told her it was important to me to have the clearances on her dogs. She wrote back telling me that she uses the Penn HIP instead of the OFA in some circumstances. When I try to look closely at the Sire and Dams for the the upcoming litters, it looks like Reeve has all 4 clearances, and Luna has eye, heart and elbow. If she can come up with evidence for hip for Luna, would that be acceptable? What is your opinion of using Penn HIP instead of OFA? This whole process is exhausting, none of the golden retriever clubs I have emailed for breeder info have responded, and every breeder I find seems to have a problem. We are willing to have a pup flown to us if situation is right, but it is so hard to find out who is really reputable, seems like every breeder I find has positive and negative comments about them. Who knew it would be so hard to find a dog?!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Is she emailing you registered names for the dogs? This is Luna's OFA page- https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR98450301 an inadequate cardiac and nothing else. No elbows, hips, eyes and an almost, just better than nothing cardiac (and no offense intended to you DVMs who can hear nuance- most cannot accurately do this)
Reeve-https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1799082 His eyes are way out of date- like, years... She's breeding him alot- for a dog w at best fair hips and zero proof he is conformationally correct. The DI numbers for PH say he's at a big risk for HD.
TEN litters. That's a ton of work. Something will get left off.
read LaurenC's post on another thread-https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/444689-golden-meadows-breeder-moorpark-ca-2.html#post7646514 it IS hard to keep looking when you know there is a puppy always available at the one you're looking at. And maybe it will be fine...but if it is not, you know going in that none of the cardiac clearances are suitable and adequate, and you know going in that they use BVA sometimes and OFA other times, and elbows (ED is terribly painful) get overlooked... not to mention the number of puppies.. you know all this. Buy health insurance. I am sure that no one here would suggest this is a good breeder to support.


----------



## Reeskim (Jul 20, 2018)

Totally makes sense. I truly do appreciate all the advice and the time you spent to look into it for us! I'm going to go elsewhere. Thanks again so much!!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Many of her dogs are down from what we affectionately (not) call UR dogs. Not registered with AKC, but since "someone" said they were down from AKC dogs and AKC accepted it, they then registered the dogs. A LOT of her dogs have clearances under noreg for the registration number in OFA, which makes them difficult to find, and some don't have exactly the same spelling in the OFA database as they are registered. And she breeds A LOT, and does nothing to show that she understands what a good golden retriever is.

This is a pass.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I saw the ContKC dogs, I do so wish we could designate on K9data somehow dogs down from UR dogs... they get gone SOOO fast in a 5 gen because all these UR people do is breed them and 5 gens are gone before you know it. Personally, I see UR or ContKC and all I can see is bad news.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am from Maine, and I have never heard of this breeder. There's a distinct circle of responsible breeders here. That doesn't mean she isn't, but you want to have Hip, heart, eye, and elbows on www.offa.org at minimum.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Reeskim said:


> Thank you SO much for taking the time to reply back and tell me about your thoughts with this breeder. After reading your post I contacted the breeder and told her it was important to me to have the clearances on her dogs. She wrote back telling me that she uses the Penn HIP instead of the OFA in some circumstances. When I try to look closely at the Sire and Dams for the the upcoming litters, it looks like Reeve has all 4 clearances, and Luna has eye, heart and elbow. If she can come up with evidence for hip for Luna, would that be acceptable? What is your opinion of using Penn HIP instead of OFA? This whole process is exhausting, none of the golden retriever clubs I have emailed for breeder info have responded, and every breeder I find seems to have a problem. We are willing to have a pup flown to us if situation is right, but it is so hard to find out who is really reputable, seems like every breeder I find has positive and negative comments about them. Who knew it would be so hard to find a dog?!


There are a few nice breedings happening around the area. There are even a few high volume breeders who still do hip, eye, heart, elbow and finish their dogs in the AKC show ring etc. These breeders take a LOT of time to get to know prospective buyers, and really want a relationship with them. That person who breeds every year or two or three and raises the litter with love and Puppy Culture really needs to know you want their particular litter. I would go to the Union Maine dog show and meet some of the breeders.


----------



## Kp111 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi all- stumbled upon this page as my husband and I also were in contact with salty dogs in Maine. Does anyone on this thread have a breeder they recommend in New England? We care most about the health and pedigree of the dog and of course treatment of the dogs especially the mamas. Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LJILLY is Poeticgold Farm. If she sees this she will know who's expecting, etc but if not just zip her an email and ask. She's very connected in that area and very helpful.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Kp111 said:


> Hi all- stumbled upon this page as my husband and I also were in contact with salty dogs in Maine. Does anyone on this thread have a breeder they recommend in New England? We care most about the health and pedigree of the dog and of course treatment of the dogs especially the mamas. Thank you!


I agree to check with LJILLY also there is a good list of NE breeders here








Searching for a reputable breeder


We've been a golden retriever family for over 25 years. We are searching for a male golden retriever puppy. I've spent many hours researching various breeders, priorities include, health clearances, early socialization and raised in a family home. Would welcome any suggestions.




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## Ellieinnes07 (Dec 26, 2019)

Is there any reliable breeders who have puppy available soon?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Ellieinnes07 said:


> Is there any reliable breeders who have puppy available soon?


The forum rules do. It allow the posting of available puppies. The chances of a reputable heritage breeder having a puppy immediately available is very slim. I do know a few people who got luck when family circumstances changed for another family on a waiting list for months has to back out and a puppy becomes unexpected available, but those are very few and far between. 

I would say available soon in the world of good breeders probably means a 4-6 month wait. 

Where are you at or where are you willing to travel and perhaps we can suggests, clubs, shows or breeders in that area for you to contact.


----------



## Ellieinnes07 (Dec 26, 2019)

so we live in the boston area and would travel about 2 hours


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Honestly, the best place to start looking is with the closest GRCA member club. You can find that information here:
GRCA Local Clubs

Most clubs have a website and/or a Facebook page where you can contact breeder or puppy referral volunteers that can help you with your search.


----------

